# Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity (excerpt mockup)



## coffeecomposer (Aug 18, 2019)

This is how I spent my weekend.


----------



## mistermister (Aug 18, 2019)

A good way to spend a weekend! Sounds great so far.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 18, 2019)

coffeecomposer said:


> This is how I spent my weekend.



Sounds clear and lively. Which libraries did you use?


----------



## coffeecomposer (Aug 18, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Sounds clear and lively. Which libraries did you use?


SSO + percussion.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 18, 2019)

Sounds great!


----------



## BassClef (Aug 18, 2019)

Great work... thanks for posting.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice! SSW sounds pretty great here. Also you nailed the accelerando. Referenced a live track? 

I bet Spitfire Symphonic Strings will do a great job on the hymn part with the cellos.


----------



## CT (Aug 18, 2019)

Great to hear SSO doing something so light and agile (and not in Andy's hands). It just makes me more certain that it's the right choice for me in every regard... well, barring anything truly astounding on the 28th.


----------



## coffeecomposer (Aug 19, 2019)

miket said:


> Great to hear SSO doing something so light and agile (and not in Andy's hands). It just makes me more certain that it's the right choice for me in every regard... well, barring anything truly astounding on the 28th.


Spitfire is totally capable of subtlety. I even added more reverb after already using the trees and ambients. You’ll never get a Disney-Pixar/Michael Giacchino type of sound with Spitfire, but they’re in no way muddy or less capable of detail. In my opinion they come closest to an out-of-the-box true orchestra sound.


----------



## brek (Aug 19, 2019)

Sounds great! I spent a good part of my weekend working on the same piece (mostly score study and trying to get parts on the piano) 😀. From a VI perspective, I was using the opening tune as an agility stress test for horn libraries (and checking lyricism in the hymn section). 
Also... mocking up the shimmering strings in the beginning - just because.

Will be interesting to hear more of the piece - do you plan on continuing?


----------



## coffeecomposer (Aug 19, 2019)

brek said:


> Sounds great! I spent a good part of my weekend working on the same piece (mostly score study and trying to get parts on the piano) 😀. From a VI perspective, I was using the opening tune as an agility stress test for horn libraries (and checking lyricism in the hymn section).
> Also... mocking up the shimmering strings in the beginning - just because.
> 
> Will be interesting to hear more of the piece - do you plan on continuing?


It’s always a good time to study The Planets!

I most likely will do some excerpts from other pieces in the suite as well as other pieces in general.


----------



## coffeecomposer (Aug 19, 2019)

miket said:


> Great to hear SSO doing something so light and agile (and not in Andy's hands). It just makes me more certain that it's the right choice for me in every regard... well, barring anything truly astounding on the 28th.


Who’s Andy?


----------



## CT (Aug 19, 2019)

Andy Blaney. The wizard behind the most convincing orchestral mockups I've ever heard.


----------



## coffeecomposer (Aug 19, 2019)

miket said:


> Andy Blaney. The wizard behind the most convincing orchestral mockups I've ever heard.


I’ll have to check him out.


----------



## CT (Aug 19, 2019)

His demos on the SSW page are pretty astonishing.


----------



## yellowtone (Aug 22, 2019)

coffeecomposer said:


> Spitfire is totally capable of subtlety. I even added more reverb after already using the trees and ambients. You’ll never get a Disney-Pixar/Michael Giacchino type of sound with Spitfire, but they’re in no way muddy or less capable of detail. In my opinion they come closest to an out-of-the-box true orchestra sound.



Interesting point, any thoughts on the best libraries to achieve a Pixar/Giacchino type of sound?


----------



## CT (Aug 22, 2019)

I think Giacchino's symphonic scores tend to have a lot of reliance on spot mics, or at least it sounds that way to me. Most anything that's on the drier side would probably work.


----------



## coffeecomposer (Aug 22, 2019)

miket said:


> I think Giacchino's symphonic scores tend to have a lot of reliance on spot mics, or at least it sounds that way to me. Most anything that's on the drier side would probably work.


Yeah. The thing about Spitfire is that, because of the hall they use, they really don't even bother with trying to get a serious close mic sound. Their close mics really only serve to add some clarity to the other mics. Then again, this might be entirely false in their "studio" line, as opposed to their "symphonic" which is all I own by them. Does anyone know how Vienna or Berlin handles this kind of sound?


----------



## CT (Aug 22, 2019)

coffeecomposer said:


> The thing about Spitfire is that, because of the hall they use, they really don't even bother with trying to get a serious close mic sound. Their close mics really only serve to add some clarity to the other mics.



I prefer that little bit of added close "definition" over what I find to be the horribly claustrophobic sound of recordings that heavily use spot sources. I'm frankly not a fan of the sound of much of Giacchino's recordings, or any that use that approach.

As you said above, SSO is definitely the most true-to-life sounding virtual option out there. Berlin is close behind, but I'm not familiar enough with OT's stuff to comment on how "close" Teldex can be.


----------

